Ask HN: What are the best short books that you can read in an evening? - tdhz77
======
mdorazio
What kind of books do you like?

Personally, I recommend reading the novella "Story of Your Life" by Ted
Chiang, on which the film _Arrival_ was based, because the novel is quite a
bit different from the movie and takes the whole topic of non-temporal
existence in a much more Slaughterhouse-Five direction.

------
dummydata
If you're craving some philosophy I would recommend "The Problems of
Philosophy" by Bertrand Russell. It's about 160 pages and you can easily skip
around to chapters that interest you. Quite thought-provoking.

